
With 737 Max, Boeing Wants to Win Back Trust. Many Are Skeptical - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/08/business/boeing-737-max.html
======
salawat
>Boeing will not be relying solely on its executives to win back the public’s
trust — a recognition that its leadership has lost some good will.

That's putting it mildly. Seems to me they should be putting as much effort
into their engineering, quality, and manufacturing departments. That'd likely
put them in a much better place to reclaim goodwill.

Props to the unions for sticking to their guns. I hope they hold out for a
full acceptance of responsibility from Boeing. The age of faultless
corporatism needs to come to a close. Now's as good a time to start as ever.

